# Finisia Medrano - horse nomad and guerilla gardener legend



## The Hiker (Jun 3, 2019)

Just met this badass elder at Between the Rivers, she's done all kinds of cool shit and they're trying to make a movie about her

movie trailer


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 3, 2019)

I love the idea of planting seeds wherever you go. I need to start doing this more and wish more folks would get into it. She sounds like an incredible person.


----------

